# Special Delivery: Beloved Pooch Memory Lives On By Owner Who Mails Tennis Balls



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> Losing your beloved pooch is nothing short of heart-breaking. Your home feels empty, you miss your best friend, and everything around you reminds you of them. But what if there was a way to celebrate Fido’s life and, better yet, make the lives of other dogs just as happy as his had been? Well, Chris Stonag-Ratti, a heartbroken pet parent from San Francisco, did just that.
> 
> His Boxer/Rottweiler mix, fittingly named 'Everything,' was 12 years old when she died of cancer in January of 2002, 10 years after Stonag-Ratti had adopted her. In short, Everything was Stonag-Ratti’s everything, and when she passed away, she took a piece of his heart with her.
> 
> ...


Read more about Special Delivery: Beloved Pooch Memory Lives On By Owner Who Mails Tennis Balls at PetGuide.com.


----------

